# Treatment options for if IVF cycle doesn't work



## desphil1976 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I like others went through the horrendous 2ww and then started bleeding and all the emotions that go with that.

Yesterday was my OTD which was unsurprisingly negative. My husband and I were initially both distraught to have fallen at the last hurdle as we had 2 top grade blactocysts transferred.

Today however we are more positive as it seems that if the problem is implantation there are 2 procedures which could have improved implantation by 70% endometrial scratch and embryo glue whilst wish we had known for 1st cycle and would have certainly gone with this, we have another chance as we have 2 remaining frozen blactocysts and will certainly request the additional procedures next cycle.

I wanted to share this with those of you who may not know about this and if they like me have been unlucky then this may give you some hope for next time like it does me.

Good luck and I firmly believe that if its really what we want and we keep trying, we will get there in the end!

God bless!


----------



## twiglet123 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm in a similar situation to you and not sure what to do next.  I've heard of the scratch and glue options but my clinic don't offer them. I'm hesitant to change clinics again though as I know from experience how long it takes.

What I'll be asking my consultant for are ways to try and pin point whether it really is an implantation problem, a nk cells problem or an embryo problem.

It's really tough especially when a fresh double blast transfer doesn't work


----------

